# [Italian NR] Sebastiano Tronto 3BLD single 25.11



## porkynator (Apr 2, 2017)

FINALLY!
But I can still improve, the solve is very far from perfect. Also, if I recall correctly it was a 12/8 scramble, so not lucky.

EDIT: reconstruction
Scramble: U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 L' F' R2 U2 R F D L2 D' Rw Uw2

x y

[R D' R', U]
[R' x: [U2, R' D2 R]]
[D: [R U2 R', D2]]
[x': [R2, U L U']]

[R E' R', U]
[z' M U': [M', U2]]
[x': [U R U', M]]
[D' L' U': [M, U2]]
[x': [R, U M' U']]
[M2 U: [M, U2]]


----------



## pinser (Apr 2, 2017)

Whoooo nice, sub-8 memo too. 

Reconstruction, please?


----------



## porkynator (Apr 2, 2017)

pinser said:


> Whoooo nice, sub-8 memo too.
> 
> Reconstruction, please?



Thanks!
Reconstruction added to first post.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 2, 2017)

Knew you could do it 

Looking forward to a sick mean.


----------

